# Last weekend's project



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I made a coat rack from plans I saw in Woodcraft magazine. It's not a terribly difficult project, but I had been saving a few pieces of canary wood I bought during the last year for something special. It is one of my favorite turning woods. This is the first time I used it for something else. I am going to make another one for the foyer out of some other exotic wood, but I plan on making stained glass panels to go where the raised panels are now. The middle is a mirror. This rack measure 42" wide not including the molding overhang, by 24" tall. The crown type molding is actually made of three separate pieces. Everything was made on my router table with simple bits and a cabinet bit set. This falls under the heading of a project for the wifey pooh.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Beautiful job Mike (knew it before I saw it). But, once again, I think I'm starting to become fairly knowledgeable... what the heck is canary wood? It's stunning! It's got an unusual grain. very nice.


----------



## Jdurg (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow. There are some AMAZING people in this forum. That looks incredible! GREAT job!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks guys,
Canary wood comes from South America. It is fairly dense, has some natural oils in it. When you sand it, the dust is a little tacky like rosin. It is easy to work with, glues up fine, and is very nice to turn on the lathe. It normally has a red or maroon streak in it, not nearly as much as the pieces I used for this project. I don't remember what store I bought them at, but occasionally when I see something like this, I buy it and set is aside for something special. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

I like that VERY much. Really nice job.


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

wow!!! that looks really good.:thumbsup:

chris.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Very beautiful. Have to keep that wood in mind.

George


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice project but I am looking at that wood. Very nice grain pattern and color. Never heard of it before. What kind of finish is applied? Red


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Red,
I used a satin lacquer finish, three coats, sanded with 1500 grit paper in between coats, brushes on. Like I stated above, its hard to find canary wood with as much red streaking as the pieces I had used for this project. It normally has the differend shades from a golden color to a light brown. I made a shift knob for my jeep out of it and it has held up very well and has a nice feel to it. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I've seen that same plan somewhere else recently... I think it was one of Wood Magazine's special editions...


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I saw those plans in "Woodcraft" myself and was interested. I think you may have pushed me over the edge on building one, yours looks fantastic. Plus winter is coming and we need a place to hang out coat.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

The plans are in Woodcraft magazine. Make sure you read all the way through before cutting up the wood. I cut everything first and made things a little bit harder in routing the small pieces of molding. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Now you are gonna make me look in my pile 'o magazines sitting next to the recliner. Thanks...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great job Mike. If I were to have that in my house, I think that it was cause a fight. (I have 2 daughters, and mirror time is precious to them.)
:laughing:


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

That's very nice.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice. This gives me a new Christmas gift idea for my mother.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Mike, great job...as usual. You know, of course, that if you keep raising the bar like this, some show-off is going to come in here and make us look bad....

smitty


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Mike you walk the walk.I'm really impressed with your skill.Gary


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys,
It actually started with this brother-in-law of mine. I worked for him right out of high school for a couple of years doing remodeling work. I didn't know it until later years he gave me all the pain in the @#$ jobs he didn't want to do. He didn't care how long it took me because he always knew I would do it right. So even today, any time I build anything, I have to make sure it is as good as I can get it, because I know he will pull out the magnifying glass when he comes over. I send him pictures of the kitchens I do and whatever projects I make. He gets a kick out of it and claims all the credit for teaching me properly back then. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Beautiful work, Mike. You should be very proud.


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats very nice. I too love working with canarywood, reminds me of Wrigleys Juicyfruit whenever I cut it


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Getting caught up... nice piece, Mike...


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Mike, I am putting the final coats on mine this weekend. This was a fun and good looking project. Where did you get your hardware? I'll post some pics of mine when its done, nothing special just Cherry. Thanks for the inspiration......


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Great work Mike.*

Nothing I can say that hasn't already been said.


----------

